# Tell me what you think of this sticker overload!!!



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

January 2011 (first day of the lot) 









Now (6 years later)

















Well I had no intentions in going this over and above but it ended up becoming addicting! Ha I understand I just turned a $200 (estimate) back window into a $350-$400 back window at roughly $6-$15 per sticker (including multiple stickers that I bought but never used) and will be highly pissed if it ever ended up breaking but that's the risk I'm willing to take to say there's no other 2011 Cruze RS like mine! I got multiple performance upgrades and have heard a lot of negative comments bout these cars in the past but I've had near to none expensive issues with this car and was set on selling it as soon as it was paid off but I think it's safe to say I'll end up running this thing into the ground I'm sure! What you guys think? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Love the band aid stickers.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

are the amber lights worth a dang? I have fogs now on my eco and love them but wish I amber lights like my truck


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

I too own an '11 cruze, I only have 46k miles on it and will run this car forever, and I love my car looking unique aswell, I covered the triangle window behind the rear windows in stickers lol

What do I think? I love the rear windshield covered in stickers, I love the led blinkers ! Is that an led bar behind your grill? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

1988gmc355 said:


> are the amber lights worth a dang? I have fogs now on my eco and love them but wish I amber lights like my truck


I went with this Run-D brand and absolutely love them! The color is amazing! They have been the best ambers I've witnessed and definitely worth the money! I'm planning on removing my foglight housings and finding a way to mount these ambers where my fog lights would normally be! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> I too own an '11 cruze, I only have 46k miles on it and will run this car forever, and I love my car looking unique aswell, I covered the triangle window behind the rear windows in stickers lol
> 
> What do I think? I love the rear windshield covered in stickers, I love the led blinkers ! Is that an led bar behind your grill?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Yeah if you look closely I got a curved 22" light bar mounted behind the grill and a 12" straight light bar under my license plate! Thinking bout upgrading both those here soon as well 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Youngest kid was stopped by a cop for over (stickering) her vehicle, blocking her vision, but finally getting more mature now.

I am just the opposite, even removed the dealers sticker on my vehicles, unless they want to pay me for free advertising. Putting political stickers on your vehicle is begging for problems. 

Lot easier to remove when new with a heat gun, mineral spirits gets the rest of the adhesive off.

Ha, each to his own on this subject. Even wish we had a national license plate, when cops see an out of state license plate, fresh meat for them. Have to drive to Minnesota frequently, when they see Wisconsin plates, have this weird idea I am a Packer fan.

Ha, you asked us what we think!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I like it, but it's kinda like tattoos, once you get the first one there's no turning back. Next thing you know, your piercing the hood!


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

NickD said:


> Youngest kid was stopped by a cop for over (stickering) her vehicle, blocking her vision, but finally getting more mature now.
> 
> I am just the opposite, even removed the dealers sticker on my vehicles, unless they want to pay me for free advertising. Putting political stickers on your vehicle is begging for problems.
> 
> ...


Haha your right I did ask! And yes everyone is entitled to their own option so i was actually kinda interested to see how many negative comments there were going to be vs. positive comments but looks like the majority of people enjoy seeing a Cruze that is unique and different than every other one passing by and we all know there's a lot of them! Plus I'm not afraid to have a conversation with a police officer bc I don't do drugs or anything illegal to worry bout like most of the people that have had negative comments about my vehicle! In reality everyone has there own tastes and your tastes just happen to be basic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

KY.JellyRS said:


> Yeah if you look closely I got a curved 22" light bar mounted behind the grill and a 12" straight light bar under my license plate! Thinking bout upgrading both those here soon as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take pictures of mine later, not an rd, but an ltz, I'm at my brother in laws washing clay bar, polish and waxing the cruze and his 40th anniversary Mustang!

I wanted an "ELITEcruzes" (instagram) banner for the rear windshield, but I'd LOVE that cruze one above your windshield, where's you get it? And do your blinkers blink Amber or white? 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

KY.JellyRS said:


> Haha your right I did ask! And yes everyone is entitled to their own option so i was actually kinda interested to see how many negative comments there were going to be vs. positive comments but looks like the majority of people enjoy seeing a Cruze that is unique and different than every other one passing by and we all know there's a lot of them! Plus I'm not afraid to have a conversation with a police officer bc I don't do drugs or anything illegal to worry bout like most of the people that have had negative comments about my vehicle! In reality everyone has there own tastes and your tastes just happen to be basic!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only negative comment I'd have, and it's just preference is cutting the bumper for th lower led bar, but it finished good, where I live you'd bottom that car out and rip that son of a b***h right off the car lmao, I bottomed out and bend the front sub frame support and threw caitelynn (my cruze) out of alignment

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, thought about removing that Turbo sign off the rear of my Supra. But if I set the cruise control at 50 in a 55 didn't have any problems.

Was on the Illinois toll road, a state trooper got behind me with his loud speaker, and said kick that thing, just about everyone else was doing 70+. Was hesitant, but kicked it anyway, got a laugh from him, but this is rare.

Driving through our 48 states, prefer anonymity, and getting lost in the crowd. Just my experience, really not trying to get attention. 

Ha, running three German Shepherd dogs along side my bicycle received huge amounts of attention, but this kind I didn't mind. Ha, carrying a pup with its head sticking out of my jacket caused strange women to put their hands inside of my jacket so they could pet them. Didn't mind that either.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

That Cruze sticker on the front is good for another 5hp alone!


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> I'll take pictures of mine later, not an rd, but an ltz, I'm at my brother in laws washing clay bar, polish and waxing the cruze and his 40th anniversary Mustang!
> 
> I wanted an "ELITEcruzes" (instagram) banner for the rear windshield, but I'd LOVE that cruze one above your windshield, where's you get it? And do your blinkers blink Amber or white?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Honestly I typed in "cruze banner sticker" or "cruze graphic" on eBay! (Or something in sort) They have a couple different ones on there! But I found it on eBay! And the blinkers are called "JDM switchbacks" and yeah they do blink amber then go back to white once blinkers go off 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

KY.JellyRS said:


> Honestly I typed in "cruze banner sticker" or "cruze graphic" on eBay! (Or something in sort) They have a couple different ones on there! But I found it on eBay! And the blinkers are called "JDM switchbacks" and yeah they do blink amber then go back to white once blinkers go off
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alright, I'm looking into those blinkers.... that's badass

What about these? They the same? 

https://www.amazon.com/JDM-ASTAR-Ex...p/B00RV46YBC#part-finder-garage_1499116056208










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

My honest opinion:

I feel neutral about it. It's not my cup of tea, but I don't hate it. I think you stickered it tastefully, and I like how they're all up top on the back window and out of the way. As long as you like it that's all that matters.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> Alright, I'm looking into those blinkers.... that's badass
> 
> What about these? They the same?
> 
> ...


Yeah so are similar to what I got! Only difference is I wanted to find the brightest ones I could find so the ones I own are alittle brighter (newer model) but those should work out fine! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

KY.JellyRS said:


> Yeah so are similar to what I got! Only difference is I wanted to find the brightest ones I could find so the ones I own are alittle brighter (newer model) but those should work out fine!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! They don't hyperflash?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

Chevy_Country said:


> Thanks! They don't hyperflash?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


You'll have the hyper flash issue so you'll have to wire on resisters but in my opinion it barely bothers me! You maybe have to send alittle more to find a pair that doesn't throw the code


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

KY.JellyRS said:


> You'll have the hyper flash issue so you'll have to wire on resisters but in my opinion it barely bothers me! You maybe have to send alittle more to find a pair that doesn't throw the code
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The rest of the car has leds, blinkers are the only bulbs that dont throw codes, I hate the hyperflash lol, but I'll just wore resistors, and when/if they go I'll buy more expensive ones

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

